# Volume of WEF and CUS may be a time to follow



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Have followed for a while as a maybe a few shares to own in the future

Also have a dividend(safe or not going forward)


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Owned WEF for awhile and have been DRIPping (so dividend safe for now)... boring stock as buy and hold here (for me).


----------



## beans (Jan 25, 2011)

I had kicked tires/owned CUS at the start of it's dramatic decline. They have substantial potential with their rail terminal outside of Edmonton HOWEVER it came at great cost, as seen by their high current debt. The management team has been taking bids for the terminal - but to date no one has tabled a suitable offer. If they can figure out how to make the rail terminal solvent, they may be able to balance their books by divesting other assets. Oil Vs Chemicals. Though i'd love to see them handle both...it's unlikely.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

beans said:


> I had kicked tires/owned CUS at the start of it's dramatic decline. They have substantial potential with their rail terminal outside of Edmonton HOWEVER it came at great cost, as seen by their high current debt. The management team has been taking bids for the terminal - but to date no one has tabled a suitable offer. If they can figure out how to make the rail terminal solvent, they may be able to balance their books by divesting other assets. Oil Vs Chemicals. Though i'd love to see them handle both...it's unlikely.


Agree,looks like a low has been set

Can also look at TFI as fuel futures are good for input cost,also still adding surcharge cost,I work for a very large trucking company as a mechanic,small logistics companies will get purchased

Everything on the planet ends up on a truck

Also purchased 1000 share of FTT at XXXX today,will add as needed,sold 4200 shares of XXX @ 40.10 last week


----------



## Afp (Mar 19, 2013)

1980z28 said:


> Agree,looks like a low has been set
> 
> Can also look at TFI as fuel futures are good for input cost,also still adding surcharge cost,I work for a very large trucking company as a mechanic,small logistics companies will get purchased
> 
> ...


I own xxxx FTT too, bought around January this year, and I am confident FTT will announce a dividend increase around May 6.

Looking at your price 40.10, I wonder if the XXX was FTS. If it was, why did you sell a stock that you've held for such a long time? I have XXXX of ENB, been DRIP for XX years, I know it's being overvalue but I can't imagine of ever selling.

By the way, welcome back. I always enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thankyou ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I will buy some more XXX after oil finds a price

I did use some of the cash for other short term purchases in oil(xxx,xxx) have sell orders at 12% over cost

Rest of cash some went to FTT and CSH.UN 

At this point,there is more shopping to do,I have 4 days off each week to follow markets


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Still watching will purchase this week,will start with a couple 1000 shares


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

1980z28 said:


> Thankyou ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> I will buy some more XXX after oil finds a price
> 
> ...


Sold some oil today at the previous sell orders

Will buy more reits


----------

